# what is G0123?



## efuhrmann (Oct 11, 2012)

Please, can anyone tell me what this code is describing?  One of my providers was told(many years ago) to bill it with pap smears.  I ran a report and found that no insurance covers this service.  Medicare doesn't, commercial plans do not...Thanks for your help if you choose to reply.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 11, 2012)

Per 2012 HCPC II:
Screening cytopathology, cervical or vaginal (any reporting system), collected in preservative fluid, automated thin layer preparation, *screening by cytotechnologist under physician supervision
*
This is not a code for the OB/GYN to use it is for the path lab.


----------

